# BMR Booth at PRI



## BMR Fabrication (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who stopped by our booth and said hello. I hope you liked our display and our product!!

Here are some pics in case you couldn't make it :


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

WOW !!!! one insane display. You guys are great


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you for the compliment. If you would like our current catalog give me a call or send me a pm with your name and address. Thanks Dennis 813-986-9302


----------

